# Araneidae - Araneus diadematu



## XsCode (Sep 23, 2008)

A.K.A. The common British Garden Spider

Trying out the macro function of my new Sigma DG 70-300 

C&C always welcome as i'm very new to this macro thing..


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 23, 2008)

not the sharpest.


----------

